

Minimum Database Wrapper for PHP projects - Rust
https://github.com/indyarmy/MDW

======
Rust
This project is just a simple wrapper for accessing a database. It simplifies
things for people who might tend to forget sanitizing their inputs
(particularly INSERT/UPDATE/DELETE) while providing a convenient, class-based
interface.

------
jpdelatorre
Almost all PHP frameworks have already DB wrapper built-in. If you're a PHP
dev and not using a framework, then you should consider using one.

------
pixeloution
PDO already _is_ a simple wrapper for accessing a database.

~~~
Rust
No argument from me - but how many people are using it? Just from watching SO
for a few days it seems that nearly all of the people having trouble with
their code (tagged 'mysql' and 'php') are using the old methods. Almost no one
is using PDO for their projects (in that limited demographic, at least).

MDW is just to lower the barrier to entry a little bit for people like that.
Easy to use, easy to understand, and thanks to the helper pattern, the
interface won't change if something better than PDO comes along.

~~~
stephenr
The barrier is already pretty low. Good on you for trying to promote PDO, but
I doubt it's going to change anything.

There are already a number of DB layers like ADODB and of course the dozens of
ORMs around.

This doesn't help when people have read "make a blog in 2 hours" from 2003 and
think they're a PHP superstar.

